# Filtro o tubo de ferrita en cables de video y pc .. sirve ??



## fernandob (May 5, 2013)

hola, me refiero a esos tubos pesados que tienen cables de  señal, como ser de hdmi o tambien de cargadores de notebooks ...  son molestos, y no se si estan solopara hacer espamento o sirven.

aca tengo el cargador de la notebook y tiene uno al lado de la ficha que va a la note .

y quiero comprar un cable de hdmi y algunos lo venden con ese supuesto filtro y otros sin el .

son solo 2 m de cable y no hay nada cerca que interfiera.......... para que son esos "cosos " ???

http://djmania.es/filtro-para-cables-de-%D850mm-p-4380.html


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-452659203-cable-hdmi-5-mts-v14-con-filtro-para-lcd-pc-soporta-1080p-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2013)

Son *ferrite bead´s* y siven para filtrar la señal o tensión de un lado a otro, impiden el paso de interferencias EMI en cualquier sentido.


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2013)

y uno en su casa puede tener interferencias EMI  ?? no trabajo cerca de ninguna base seccreta .

y el portal stargate en casa lo tengo apagado desde que una vez se abrio hacia un planeta de motumbos bastante desagradables .
}

o queres decirme que el mismo cable los genera o algo asi ??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2013)

La fuente de la PC portátil puede enviar interferencias a la PC.
El monitor puede enviar interferencias a la CPU
Las lámparas de bajo consumo pueden enviar interferencias a la red 

Estamos plagados de interferencias

También se colocan como precaución, para evitar que si "Las hubiera" se trasladen a otros componentes.

El cable por si solo puede captar y en algunos casos emitir, por eso se trata de emplear cables con malla incluso para las conexiones de CC del las fuentes.
El cable de acometida de 220Vca que provee a mi casa de electricidad es cable con malla.


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2013)

entonces si sirve ?? 
si lo compro sin ese fierro que pasa ?? 
se me llena de lluvia continua ?? 
o a lo mucho algun pulso de interferencia esporadico ?? 

lo de el cable de 220v averigua , es por otro tema, "anti hurto" . para hacerle dificil la cosa a la plaga de ladrones que se colgaban es .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> entonces si sirve ??
> si lo compro sin ese fierro que pasa ??
> se me llena de lluvia continua ??
> o a lo mucho algun pulso de interferencia esporadico ??
> ...



Nones, es justamente por la captación/emisión de interferencias.

Respuestas posibles respecto a los ferrite bead´s

No pasa nada
Puede pasar frecuentemente
Puede pasar esporádicamente 
Puede pasar continuamente
Todas las anteriores.

Esto es una garantía contra posibles fallos, para decir si funciona o no en un caso específico habría que quitarlo y ver los resultados


----------



## solaris8 (May 5, 2013)

fernandob....



> y uno en su casa puede tener interferencias EMI ?? no trabajo cerca de ninguna base seccreta .


como sabes, deberia ser secreta!!


----------



## miguelus (May 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Los equipos tienen la mala costumbre de radiar señales indeseables  Estas señales son principalmente de dos tipos, las "Radiadas" y las "Conducidas".
Las Radiadas se anulan mediante un blindaje adecuado del equipo y una correcta puesta a tierra del blindaje.
Las Conducidas, normalmente, son más difíciles de eliminar, este tipo de señales son radiadas por los cables que entran y/o salen del equipo, una forma de minimizarlas es poner filtros EMI, estos filtros se suelen poner en el interior de los equipos, con ello evitamos que señales indeseables sean radiadas al exterior y de manera esa  no molestamos a otros equipos y de paso cumplimos con la legalidad .

Esos "Tubitos" se ponen en los cables para evitar que se conviertan en Antenas radiantes
¿Son eficaces?... Pues todo depende, cuando un fabricante asume un costo adicional y los pone, por algo será.
Podemos hacer la prueba, necesitamos una Cámara Anecóica , un Analizador de Espectros, una Antena Direccional con un gran ancho de banda y  por supuesto el equipo a medir.
Si tomamos varias muestras  de Espectro, unas con filtros EMI y otras muestras del  Espectro sin filtros EMI, nos daremos cuenta hasta qué punto son necesarios.
Si pasamos las pruebas con éxito, entonces tranquilos, obtendremos un flamante certificado de que nuestro equipo cumple con la compatibilidad EMI 
Los que somos aficionados a pasarnos horas y horas escuchando la Onda Corta agradecemos mucho este tipo de filtros 

Sal U2


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El cable de acometida de 220Vca que provee a mi casa de electricidad es cable con malla.





fernandob dijo:


> lo de el cable de 220v averigua , es por otro  tema, "anti hurto" . para hacerle dificil la cosa a la plaga de ladrones  que se colgaban es .





Fogonazo dijo:


> Nones, es justamente por la captación/emisión de interferencias


Yo tengo entendido lo mismo que fernando, es para no "saltearse" el medidor cuando tenés la luz legal, y así consumir menos de lo que realmente consumis.... 
##########################

Por otro lado, si yo no tengo todos éstos equipos, pero me gustaría implementar el sistema "anti-interferencias", ¿no existe algo mas "económico", o algún tipo de cálculo para saber si vale la pena o no hacer ese "sacrificio" de poner el filtro?, en caso que se pueda, ¿cómo se consigue, osea cómo se pide el ferrite y el "tubito" plástico?...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2013)

y que "interferencia" tiene uno en su casa ?? 
yo la unica que tengo es cuando miro la tele , que se mete el "ruido familiar"  el cual se apodera de el control remoto y me cambia el canal.
y si intento tomar el control se convierte en "chillido familiar" ya que se escuchan gritos diciendo que vuelva a poner la novela , que por que cambie lo que estaban viendo


----------



## miguelus (May 7, 2013)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido lo mismo que fernando, es para no "saltearse" el medidor cuando tenés la luz legal, y así consumir menos de lo que realmente consumis....
> ##########################
> 
> Por otro lado, si yo no tengo todos éstos equipos, pero me gustaría implementar el sistema "anti-interferencias", ¿no existe algo mas "económico", o algún tipo de cálculo para saber si vale la pena o no hacer ese "sacrificio" de poner el filtro?, en caso que se pueda, ¿cómo se consigue, _osea cómo se pide el ferrite y el "tubito" plástico?..._
> Saludos



Buenas noches.

Si estás completamente seguro de que tu equipo no genera ninguna interferencia pues no lo pongas.
Para evaluar hasta que punto se generan interferncias puedes poner un receptor de OM (AM) en las proximidades del equipo y oir la banda, de esta forma podrás hacerte una idea de hasta qué punto es necesário el Filtro EMI.
En el Post#2 de Fogonazo, quizás esté la solución a tu última pregunta .

Sal U2





fernandob dijo:


> y que "interferencia" tiene uno en su casa ??
> yo la unica que tengo es cuando miro la tele , que se mete el "ruido familiar"  el cual se apodera de el control remoto y me cambia el canal.
> y si intento tomar el control se convierte en "chillido familiar" ya que se escuchan gritos diciendo que vuelva a poner la novela , que por que cambie lo que estaban viendo




Buenas noches fernandob.

Eso que comentas tiene una solución muy, muy sencilla... no tener Televisión en casa.

Hace unos años tomé esa decisión, soy más feliz y disfruto más de la vida.  

Sal U2


----------

